# Mall Ninja!



## jks9199 (Nov 26, 2010)

Something brought this back to mind today... and I figured I just had to share.

Some years back, a poster appeared on GlockTalk (a gun forum with no relation to MT, other than name similiarity) who eventually extolled the awesome magnificence of his 3 man Rapid Tactical Force of mall security experts...  Among other things he claimed that "I am a Master of three martial arts including ninjitsu, which means I can wear the special boots to climb walls."  And that was one of his less hilarious comments...

But rather than go on at length, someone was kind enough to gather it all up and preserve it for prosperity.  Have fun!  Shrine of the Mall Ninja


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh Lord!  Wow, that is all I can say! :rofl:


----------



## 72ronin (Nov 27, 2010)

I like the way the Mod ended it, Classic.


----------



## CoryKS (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh god, that's classic.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 27, 2010)

Wow simply Wow


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 11, 2011)

Ah the internet, breeding grounds for the loud and ignorant.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jan 11, 2011)

Reads like an excerpt from the screenplay of "Obsevre and report!"  Sheesh.


----------



## Rayban (Jan 11, 2011)

Some reall contenders there for the darwin awards when the flip their golf cart in a high speed chase.

Australian militants? wtf??


----------



## Indagator (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah, Gecko45. Classic stuff.


----------

